# 9.0 RELEASE RAID10 problem on Intel software RAID controller



## Ale-x (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a 2U server, with Intel S5000PSL motherboard and four 250G SATA HDDs, all HDDs different. In the RAID controller configuration utility I create RAID10. Then boot from USB FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick go to shell and type:

```
kldload geom_raid
graid label intel raid raid10 ada0 ada1 ada2 ada3
```
But FreeBSD creates RAID1E array instead RAID10. And after install system on raid/r0 freebsd FreeBSD does not boot because RAID1E is not supported by Intel software RAID controller.
What can I do?

P.S. Sorry for my English.


----------



## Ale-x (Apr 14, 2012)

When I create RAID1 or RAID0 the same way - all ok, system boots.

P.S. I know about 
	
	



```
geom_raid_load="YES"
```
 in loader.conf.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 15, 2012)

RAID1E for even number of disks is RAID10. I would try to create the volume through the RAID BIOS.


----------



## Ale-x (Apr 16, 2012)

Ale-x said:
			
		

> In the RAID controller configuration utility I create RAID10.


After install system and reboot - black blank screen with cursor.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ale-x said:
			
		

> After install system and reboot - black blank screen with cursor.



You have told that after creating RAID10 volume in RAID BIOS you've used *graid label ....* So you wanted to say that volume created by BIOS was not identified by the geom_raid without it? If so, could you set 
	
	



```
kern.geom.raid.debug=1
```
 in loader prompt/tunables and provide info geom_raid reported when tasting the disks?


----------



## mav@ (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know what's the problem in this case. To check that RAID10 in geom_raid works properly I've built test system with Intel motherboard and 4 disks, booted 10-CURRENT, built RAID10 volume with graid tool, did disklabel, newfs, copied system and then successfully booted from the array.


----------

